

The truth about Purism: Why Librem is not the same as libre - voltagex_
http://blogs.coreboot.org/blog/2015/02/23/the-truth-about-purism-why-librem-is-not-the-same-as-libre/?

======
voltagex_
This was posted two days ago here but I think it's worthy of discussion

